# Winstanley Hall



## blooman (Sep 18, 2006)

See 
http://www.wigantoday.net/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=66&ArticleID=941792

then see
http://www.wiganworld.co.uk/newgallery/gallery3.php?opt=g22












Anybody up to it??


----------



## blooman (Sep 18, 2006)

Google Earth, search for 'SPRINGPOOL, WIGAN', then Winstanley Hall is slightly NW of this road, across a field. Easy to see courtyard area from GE.


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder what the 'planning disputes' are? 

The original windows look very nice but I bet they're mostly trashed now and whoever (if anyone) ends up developing it will replace them with lovely white UPVC ones.


----------



## blooman (Sep 19, 2006)

I recall the planning stemming around the affordability issue. I.e. they could turn that place into a small number of very expensive apartments and add some big posh dwellings to the extensive site.

But Wigan Councils UDP for the area is affordability rather than exclusivity!


----------



## blooman (Sep 19, 2006)

The Wigan World gallery is particularly interesting!


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 19, 2006)

Its just down the road from me. The farmer who looks after the land enjoys firing his shotgun... Not at me thank you.

D.


----------



## tomsutton529 (Oct 4, 2006)

im lucky enough to know the farmer in question, when i next see him im going to ask him for a tour.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 4, 2006)

Already been posted up on 28DL by this guy who started the thread...

D.


----------



## krela (Oct 4, 2006)

Pennywise;9086; said:


> Already been posted up on 28DL by this guy who started the thread...
> D.



And...?

...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2006)

Just saying, he may post it up on here... I will ask him...

D.


----------



## emjay1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, I've got into this place, a few weeks back, and had a good explore with someone from the 28DL forum, want me to post some pics?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2006)

Please mate 

D.


----------

